# Wilson Chandler and JR Smith??



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

What is the situation of Wilson Chandler and J.R Smith ? The regular season ends in February the 15th in China. Will they turn back to Denver then? Can someone give an exact date for their return?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I doubt JR is going to be back.

The Nuggets like Chandler but he wants to be a started and with Gallo here that is unlikely and since you can't do sign and trades during the season I can see Chandler just accepting his QO so he can be a URFA in the summer.


----------

